# RB26 Exhaust and Inlet Valves plus shims, springs, modems, blocks, sumps and more!!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we have a limited stock of these available

Inlet Valves £14.56 each
Exhaust Valves £14.56 each
Valve springs £4.87 each
Valve spring caps £3.55
Valve spring collars £2.84 each
Cam Shims £7.66 each
RB26DETT Conrods £21.77 each
RB26DETT pistons £22.34 each
Oil modems £77.33
4WD sumps £118.55
R32 RB26 blocks £499.16


we carry loads of other engine related items, please ask.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

these are just a fraction of the items we carry in stock. Drop us a PM should you need ANY parts.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we've just split some more engines so many more parts available.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Loads of engine parts in stock, call or pm


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still loads of parts in stock


----------

